# Motoren für 3x400 an 1x230V betreiben...



## #2p (28 Januar 2011)

Hallo Miteinander

Ich habe hier folgendes Problem. Es soll eine Steuerung fürs Labor gebaut werden, wo, so wie's aussieht, bloss L/N/PE Dosen kriegen.

Auf der Anlage befinden sich 3 Motoren. Einer wird mittels FU angesteuert, so weit kein Problem.

Wie jedoch soll ich die anderen beiden Motoren anschliessen? Steinmetz ist für mich bloss die Not-Not Lösung wegen bastelei.

Das Problem ist damit ich aus 1x230V 3x400 kriege brauchts dann wohl auch bei den anderen beiden Motoren einen FU. Das geht jedoch aus Platzgründen im Schrank nicht. Schrankgrösse ist momentan gegeben...

Jetzt die Frage, was gibts da noch für Lösungen? Ich denke da an ein Geräte welches praktisch aus den 1x230V, 3x400 machen. Genau wie der FU, jedoch ohne Funktionen wie Drehzahlregelung usw... Bloss Ein/Aus. Existieren solche Startergeräte?

Die Motoren sind zudem sehr klein, bloss 0.37 und 0.18kW...

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, gruss P


----------



## The Big B. (28 Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob es solche Geräte gibt, mir fällt da nichts ein.
Aber es gibt doch FUs die dezentral eingesetzt werden können, dann brauchst du sie nicht in den Schaltschrank packen.


----------



## winnman (28 Januar 2011)

oder du nimmst nur einen FU der dann über Schütze die Motoren treibt.

Fu so Parametrieren, dass immer 50HZ und volle Spannung anliegt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Januar 2011)

#2p schrieb:


> ..Steinmetz ist für mich bloss die Not-Not Lösung wegen bastelei...


Bastelei ist das doch ohnehin. Kannst du mit Motore nicht austauschen? Aufwand contra Bastelei. KEINE Bastelei wäre natürlich eine 3x400V-Versorgung.

Ein gewöhnlicher FU transformiert die 230V übrigens auch nicht auf 400V hoch. In Anbetracht der kleinen Leistung käme eventuell ein Transformator (230V/400V) und Steinmetz-Schaltung bzw. FU in Betracht.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 Januar 2011)

Wäre mir auch neu, dass der FU aus 230V dann 400V macht. Vermutlich ist der Motor am FU im Dreieck angeschlossen. Darin sehe ich auch die beste Lösung für Dich. Alle Motoren jeweils an einem 1~ Umrichter betreiben und die dann im Dreieck anschließen.
Umrichter für diese Leistungen gibt es für ganz kleines Geld, und wenn im Schaltkasten wirklich kein Platz mehr ist, kannst Du den FU ja evtl. in ein eigenes kleines Gehäuse setzen und irgendwo zwischen Schaltkasten und Motor platzieren.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> oder du nimmst nur einen FU der dann über Schütze die Motoren treibt.
> 
> Fu so Parametrieren, dass immer 50HZ und volle Spannung anliegt.



Dabei aber dann beachten, dass der FU es nicht verträgt, wenn bei laufendem Motor zwischen Motor und FU getrennt wird.


----------



## cybertracepda (30 Januar 2011)

*Netztrafo*

Hallo !
Lenze Antriebstechnik vertreibt einen Trafo mit primär 230 V Einphase und sekundär 3x 400 Volt.
Ich habe diesen Trafo immer fürs Labor verwendet und er funktioniert mit kleinen Leistungen gut.
Hab ihn momentan nicht zur Hand, werde vielleicht morgen das Typenschild ablesen


----------



## Superkater (30 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

die meisten Asynchronmotoren mit 0,37kW kann man in Dreieck verschalten und an einem 230VAC FU direkt betreiben. 

Siehe Sinamics G110 von Siemens oder SEW Movitrac B.

Diese FUs werden mit 230AC eingespeist und am Motor wird U,V,W in Dreieck beschalten. Achtung: Der Nennstrom in Dreieck ist dann der höhere am Typenschild.


----------



## #2p (31 Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen und vielen dank für die Antworten.

- 3 FUs im Schrank geht im Moment aus Platzgründen absolut nicht.
- Dezentrale FU ist eine Idee, aber eher auch nur Notlösung (nicht so unser Konzept)
- Das mit dem Trafo war ein guter Input, danke. (Nicht das die anderen schlecht waren! Einfach für uns so nicht umsetzbar =) )

Danke soweit.

Edit:

Was ich mit 3x400 meinte war das der FU ja dann 3x230 rausgibt, zwischen den Phasen gemessen dann 400V... Und denn Motor dann natürlich entsprechend angeschlossen.


----------



## JesperMP (31 Januar 2011)

Zeig uns bitte ein Bild von Motor Typschild !


----------



## #2p (31 Januar 2011)

Ich kann dir nacher eins machen, muss erst die Kamera aufladen. Aber was willst du genau damit?


----------



## JesperMP (31 Januar 2011)

Alles was wir wissen ist das du sagst das es ist ein 400V Motor ist.

Davon zu sagen das man kann es in Stern verbinden, ist zu schnell. Villeicht ja, aber sicher - nein. Und vielleicht gibt es andere Faktoren die man berüchsichtigen muss.


----------



## #2p (31 Januar 2011)

Also geschrieben auf dem Typenschild ist folgendes:

Dreieck 230V und Stern 400V

Die kleinere Spannung bezieht sich ja auf die maximale Spannung die ich an eine Wicklung legen darf. Bezieht sich diese Spannung auch darauf welche ich zwischen 2 Aussenleitern messe?

Sprich bei unserem normal Drehstromnetz muss ich den Motor in Stern anhängen. Weil ich in diesem zwischen 2 Aussenleitern jeweils 400V messe.


----------



## JesperMP (31 Januar 2011)

Ja, für ein "230V/400V" Motor gilt
230V in dreieck.
400V in stern.

Wenn du nur 230V zur Verfügung hast ist ein Steinmetz-Schaltung eine Möglicheit. Ist auch keine Schlechte Lösung.
Fast alle Warmwasser-Kreislauf Pumpen in Wohnhäuser sind in Steinmetz-Schaltung gekobbelt.


----------



## knabi (31 Januar 2011)

Bei der kleinen Motorleistung wäre ich auch für Steinmetz...Passender Kondensator direkt am Motorklemmbrett verbaut, das ist keine Bastellei, sondern Standard - siehe Jesper!

Gruß

Holger


----------

